# 93352 with a 93306?



## hsmith67 (Oct 15, 2013)

I know I can bill the add on code 93352 when the physician is doing a stress echo for the use of Q9957 contrast. However, can I bill 93352 or some other code for the administration of contrast for an echo (non-stress echo)? If there is another code to use, what is it?

Thanks,
Hunter Smith, CPC


----------



## hsmith67 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok, I've uncovered part of the answer to my question. I can't bill 93352 with anything other than a stress echo per AMA CPT book and other resources I have found. 

However, does anyone see anything wrong with billing 96374 (IV push) for the administration of contrast (Q9957) when doing a non-stress echo?

Thanks,
Hunter Smith, CPC


----------



## EmilyDingee (Oct 18, 2013)

Billing an extra code for contrast does not sound right as code 93306 is by defenition-complete with spectral Doppler echocardiography, and with color flow Doppler echocardiography .....


----------

